# MSM



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What are the thoughts on MSM for dogs and people? Is it good for joint pain and how long does it take to work?


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

I use a combination of Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulfate, MSM, and Vitamin C. The first three are all good for pain relief and damage repair. They can be purchased together or separately. The time it takes to work depends on the dog, the injury or cause of pain, and how long the dog has had it. Chronic problem would take longer to start working.

My Rottweiler injured his knee and I started him on that combo, his limping stopped in under a week. I have also tried just Chondroitin Sulfate but find that it has not worked so will put him back on the combo.

I usually use human meds or supps because they are less expensive but the vet's office can also provide a liquid form to add to food. I use this due to an allergy to shellfish so I don't touch the capsels/tablets. Glucosamine uses shellfish parts. I found Glucosamine Sulfate without the shellfish parts but my vet said not to use the sulfate for dogs, although sulfate in chondroitin is fine for them.

Use Glucosamine NOT Glucosamine Sulfate for dogs!!!! 

You can also use MSM soothing gel to rub on the sore area. There's also other human stuff like Arnica gel.


----------



## Jennifer Gossmeyer (Nov 19, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> What are the thoughts on MSM for dogs and people? Is it good for joint pain and how long does it take to work?


MSM is probably the one of the best supplements for dogs and people especially after hard work. I get the larger dropper bottle (can be found in vitamin stores) and apply a dropper full to the after-work water. Cuts recovery time and soreness.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

MSM or DMSO? The DMSO I think is used by horse people...


----------



## Jennifer Gossmeyer (Nov 19, 2008)

I think so too. I just thought of this, if you want to cut recovery time and add MSM there is another dropper called Recovatone, homeopathic and works great. After working out your dog and yourself just add a dropper full of that as well.


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

Jennifer;

Do you only use MSM after work outs or as a preventive? I have not tried it alone for an injury and wondered if it works.


----------



## Jennifer Gossmeyer (Nov 19, 2008)

Jacqueline Guptill said:


> Jennifer;
> 
> Do you only use MSM after work outs or as a preventive? I have not tried it alone for an injury and wondered if it works.



It does help for mild soreness in the muscles after a workout. I will give a dose about a half hour before work and after the dog has cooled down after work in the water. Sometimes the dog will not take water before so I just drop it in the mouth directly. You can also do that before you give water. I know it certainly works on me! Lol.


----------

